# Non prendertela, non te la prendere



## scriptum

Buona sera a tutti,

"Non prendertela", "non te la prendere":
Sono corrette entrambe le frasi?
Significano la stessa cosa?

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## pizzi

Ciao, script .

Sì, hanno lo stesso significato e sono entrambe corrette.


----------



## scriptum

Ciao Pizzi,
e grazie!


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

non prender+te+la = non te+la+prendere

L'italiano ha la possibilità di collocare le particelle atone in posizione proclitica (ossia prima della parola accentata, come prefisso) oppure enclitica (dopo la parola accentata, come suffisso).
Ovviamente, ciò che io ora ti ho accennato con sinteticità e beneficio dell'inventario, con maggiore perizia e complessità lo troverai spiegato su qualsiasi grammatica italiana di buona fattura. Se hai altre domande, chiedi pure. Un saluto.


----------



## scriptum

Grazie Cosimo!


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Nell'Italiano poetico: 

fermossi (fermò+s+si) = si fermò
(ovviamente, la geminazione della s è dovuta alla pronuncia fermò+sì = fermossi)

vocaboli di questo tipo per l'italiano sono diffusissimi (questo in particolare lo trovi a bizzeffe, specie ne l'Orlando Furioso).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Cosi.

Tu scrivi: "...ovviamente, la geminazione della s è dovuta alla pronuncia fermò+sì ".

Detta così, fatico a compredere. Forse mi distrae la presenza dell'avverbio d'affermazione "sì"...

GS


----------



## scriptum

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Detta così, fatico a compredere. Forse mi distrae la presenza dell'avverbio d'affermazione "sì"...


(Questo mi pare proprio chiaro. La esse viene geminata affinché rimanga sorda).

Non capisco un'altra cosa. La mia esperienza personale con la mia madrelingua mi dice che due espressioni differenti ed intercambiabili non possono avere esattamente lo stesso significato.
E possibile che non ci sia nessunissima differenza fra "prendertela" e "te la prendere"?


----------



## fabinn

scriptum said:


> E possibile che non ci sia nessunissima differenza fra "prendertela" e "te la prendere"?


La stessa differenza che c'è tra scrivere "nome cognome" oppure "cognome nome" 
(cioè nessuna...)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Che già può essere una differenza non da poco: ROSSI Mario solo nei questionari, nelle domande su "carta bollata", ecc. 
_Mario Rossi_ nel resto della vita - cioè augaribilmente sempre. 

GS


----------



## scriptum

OK ho capito tutto, tranne la parla "augaribilmente".
Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Scusa, scrip.

Volevo dire: " è desiderabile/sperabile/augurabile". 

GS


----------



## pizzi

Riflettendo sulle differenze, penso che vi possano essere sfumature d'uso date dal contesto.
_Dai, non te la prendere!_ = _Dai, non prendertela!_

Ma se il séguito è *a male*, io preferisco _non prendertela a male_.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Giorgio, chiedo scusa, mi è scappato un accento. Intendevo, ovviamente, fermò+si. 
Per il resto, concordo sull'idea che possa sussistere qualche lieve differenza tra l'una e l'altra forma; forse (ma è un'ipotesi) potremmo dire che in una (non te la prendere) la risonanza tocca al verbo propriamente, mentre nell'altra (non prendertela) l'idea dell'oggetto, della cosa o anche della persona che agisce prevale (seppur minimamente, ciò è ovvio) sul verbo in sé. Possiamo addurre alcuni esempi; mi scuso se appaiono tirati per i capelli:

Ma quella roba sai che ti fa male, non te la prendere!
Non mi sembra un gran che, non prendertela; prendi invece quell'altra.


Quanto al modo di dire: non prendertela (non farne un dramma, non averne a male ecc.) forse può valere la stessa regola, ma reputo si possa dire che le due frasi sono quasi intercambiabili (se non totalmente intercambiabili).


----------



## pizzi

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Ma quella roba sai che ti fa male, non te la prendere!
> Non mi sembra un gran che, non prendertela; prendi invece quell'altra.



In questi esempi, i te mi paiono un pleonasmo meridionale . Preferirei le frasi senza i te.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ah, il pleonasmo è meridionale?


----------



## pizzi

No, Cos , non è un'esclusiva regionale. Forse avrei dovuto scrivere _rafforzativo_. Ho vissuto vent'anni al sud, e le tue frasi mi hanno restituito una musicalità ben nota. 

_Ma quella roba sai che ti fa male, non *te* la prendere *a(m)mamma*!_

Rimane il fatto che i tuoi esempi mi sembrino più scorrevoli senza i te.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Sì, devo ammettere che suonano più snelli senza. Ovviamente questi sono esempi di formule del parlato, spesso sovrabbondanti in pleonasmi, rafforzativi e ripetizioni.


----------

